# 3 yr boy murdered in Melbourne



## ozcraz (Oct 8, 2009)

After seeing this news I don't know what to think about this case.........I seriously got shaken.......this is brutal murder.

People please pray for their family.

this should not happen to anyone in the world.....


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

ozcraz said:


> After seeing this news I don't know what to think about this case.........I seriously got shaken.......this is brutal murder.
> 
> People please pray for their family.
> 
> this should not happen to anyone in the world.....


condolences and prayers for the family. I am always against such incidents...I hope culprits are caught and punished .


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

My prayers and thoughts are with family , This is really insane and inhuman incident , I just can't believe that still people think race or ethnic look as distinguish factor among human beings. I have been watching this since one and half year and it is like never ending news every other week we hear such incidents , earlier it was there in US and some europian countries and they have tackeled it down , but in AU its going , going and getting stronger on day by day . 

Here I am not blaming any system I am just pointing out to say that every one has rights to live every where at least , there should have been high measures and strict actions for the culprits . RACE is not acceptble in any part of the world regardless of Au, US, UK and India .. I hate it


----------



## rangola1 (Jul 14, 2009)

My prayers for the family.

I strongly believe that this *can't *be racist attack, if it was a murder, the person should be a psycho , he must be punished to maximum extent, can be hanged in public (still it is not concluded, so it is better not to make assumption..let us wait for facts).

where the world is going.............GOD pls help us


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

it is not a racist attack. i have read a few articles on teh same and it clearly states, they have found no marks on the victim whatsoever. the boy just vanished while the mother was taking a bath and the father had gone to the library. it might be possible that the kid followed the father, lost way.. lets not jump to conclusions.
My heart goes to the family. Demise of a member is the biggest loss for any family and that too a kid, its unfair.


----------



## april (Jul 22, 2007)

but apparently the child was found 30km away from his home.


----------



## Busyte (May 19, 2009)

It CAN'T be racial.

I can't believe someone would do this to a 3 year old for race reasons.
Not to a little toddler.

It has to be a psycho.

Praying for their family.
It's just too sad, can't imagine their pain.

I hope they catch who did this very soon.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

ozcraz said:


> After seeing this news I don't know what to think about this case.........I seriously got shaken.......this is brutal murder.
> 
> People please pray for their family.
> 
> this should not happen to anyone in the world.....


Good, wait until you have the FACTS.

Always

Unfortunately it does, luckily it happens a lot less here in Australia than most countries.


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> it is not a racist attack. i have read a few articles on teh same and it clearly states, they have found no marks on the victim whatsoever. the boy just vanished while the mother was taking a bath and the father had gone to the library. it might be possible that the kid followed the father, lost way.. lets not jump to conclusions.
> My heart goes to the family. Demise of a member is the biggest loss for any family and that too a kid, its unfair.


I feel terrible about the death. But usually in cases like this there is often parental negligence involved. Why the heck would you leave a 3 yr old unsupervised while you take a bath. Tragic... yet preventable. A similar story just happened in Sydney:

Pair went for walk: only one came back - Local News - News - General - The Canberra Times

Why the heck would you allow a 6 year old Autistic kid to wander around the neighborhood on his own?


----------



## All good (Feb 27, 2010)

*...*

I have been following this story and to say that this was a racist attack is just plain stupidity, so to the first few posters, I undertand this is a very emotional case but you really need to watch what you are saying. Infact the police are now questioning whether it was an attack at all, there were absolutely no signs of violence against the boy.

Trust me when I say this, I am a white Australian, and if this boy was murdered, I would join anyone in beating the culprit to death and setting them on fire. There is NO excuse for murdering an innocent child, even if the person was mentally disabled, that is no excuse!

But lets face facts, who honestly believes anyone could murder a 3 year old child? All I hope is that he passed over with no pain.


----------



## JDavenport (Jul 9, 2009)

I personally wouldn't join in beating the perpetrators to a pulp. However, the death of a such a young boy is truly a shock and devastating to those involved. The only thing I would say, in regards to this forum, is that many people of many ages die every day in many parts of the world. 

Most for no better reason than any other and certainly most are never reported. 

As shocking as this death is, in the greater context where does it put this forum? And where does it put all of us that are seeking a new life in Australia? 

Bad things happen to good people - as it has always been sadly.

Mourn yes. Judge? I'm not so sure.


----------



## Rundle (Feb 26, 2010)

The boy was found close to the airport and an autopsy has been unable to determine the cause of death. Did someone drug this child and was trying to leave the country with him when something went drastically wrong? 

He was on a three month holiday in Australia with his parents and his mother said he walked out the front door whilst she was in the shower, but he was only three years old.

Does anyone know if the family was thinking of emigrating here, is there a possibility that someone known to the family snatched him and was trying to take him back to India?


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Its amazing how many RACE cards there are in a deck of 52!


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

My prayers for the family.

It does not seem to be a racial attack, but lets wait for the truth to come out as Police is searching for the evidences like what actually happened......PM report doesnt show anything so they are still searching.........

whatever it may be , family has lost the kid  thats very sad....


----------



## mahisasuran (Jan 27, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> it is not a racist attack. i have read a few articles on teh same and it clearly states, they have found no marks on the victim whatsoever. the boy just vanished while the mother was taking a bath and the father had gone to the library. it might be possible that the kid followed the father, lost way.. lets not jump to conclusions.
> My heart goes to the family. Demise of a member is the biggest loss for any family and that too a kid, its unfair.


Is library will be one of the spot you visit during your vacation ? Another Medelaine case....


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

mahisasuran said:


> Is library will be one of the spot you visit during your vacation ? Another Medelaine case....


. i read multiple reports... one said they were on vacation for 90 days, another said she was a student, at pastry chef school. Another said they were heading home next week because the husband couldn't find work.


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

*MELBOURNE toddler Gurshan Singh died after being driven around in the boot of a car for several hours, it emerged last night as police laid charges. *

Gursewak Dhillon, 23, who lived at the same house as Gurshan Singh has been charged over the three-year-old's death.

Dhillon appeared in an out-of-sessions court hearing last night charged with manslaughter by criminal negligence.

Police say Gurshan Singh died after being driven around suburban Melbourne in the boot of a car, unconscious, before being left where his body was found.

Detective Senior Sergeant Ron Iddles said Mr Dhillon admitted putting Gurshan Singh in a car unconscious last Thursday, but had believed he was still alive.

Sgt Iddles alleged Dhillon drove for three hours with the child in the boot before stopping at Oaklands Junction, in Melbourne's northern suburbs, and placing him in grass.

Dhillon is accused of not checking if the child was still alive and returning to the David St, Lalor, house where he lived with the boy, his parents, and several others.

Sgt Iddles said Dhillon, a married part-time taxi driver, still had an immigration matter which was under investigation and had no strong ties to Australia.

"I believe at this stage he is an unacceptable risk" for bail he said

In seeking bail, Dhillon, who is on a student visa, having moved here two years ago, said he intended to start work as a courier this Wednesday.

Sgt Iddles said that if bailed, Dhillon could not return to David St because "it would be an untenable situation for the accused to be living with witnesses".

Bail justice Ben Czerniewicz remanded Dhillon to appear at Melbourne Magistrates' Court tomorrow, saying he agreed with police that he was an unacceptable risk.

Police had earlier in the day indicated a breakthrough in the investigation as Gurshan Singh's parents earlier spoke to detectives and attended a prayer service at a Sikh temple at Craigieburn.

Melbourne toddler Gurshan Singh died after being driven around in car boot | The Daily Telegraph


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

satpal123 said:


> *MELBOURNE toddler Gurshan Singh died after being driven around in the boot of a car for several hours, it emerged last night as police laid charges. *


Hope he rots in jail. Shame there is no death penalty.


----------



## Rundle (Feb 26, 2010)

satpal123 said:


> *MELBOURNE toddler Gurshan Singh died after being driven around in the boot of a car for several hours, it emerged last night as police laid charges. *
> 
> Gursewak Dhillon, 23, who lived at the same house as Gurshan Singh has been charged over the three-year-old's death.
> 
> ...


That's pretty much the same as what was on the text on Sky news this morning. Poor, poor mite, I hope he didn't suffer too much. His poor parents must be besides themselves with grief, I hope they're getting the support they need from their local community. Such a sad thing to have happened.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Its amazing that when it first made the news, racism was mentioned..... The term used was - "It does not *seem* to be racially motivated" - WTF does that mean?

*Just report the facts Channel X.*

Austrlia is still a racist country but hell - Killing a 3 year old child - I think not.


----------



## benjiross (Feb 19, 2010)

I work with a lot of children and was heart broken to hear this news - even more when I saw photos of the child.
It's sad that someone had to harm a child for whatever motive he had - things will only be clear after investigations.
I wish News channels would focus on relevant stuff and not on things like racism etc which are irrelevant to this case. Please present facts and statements and not theories and misinterpretations.
Every child deserves his privacy even in this unfortunate situation.


----------



## ellisa (Jul 3, 2008)

Rest in peace little guy you didn't deserve this x x x x


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Lets hope we get a new thread if/when a white/asian/black child gets murdered.


----------



## All good (Feb 27, 2010)

*...*



Ozaspirant said:


> My prayers and thoughts are with family , This is really insane and inhuman incident , I just can't believe that still people think race or ethnic look as distinguish factor among human beings. I have been watching this since one and half year and it is like never ending news every other week we hear such incidents , earlier it was there in US and some europian countries and they have tackeled it down , but in AU its going , going and getting stronger on day by day .
> 
> Here I am not blaming any system I am just pointing out to say that every one has rights to live every where at least , there should have been high measures and strict actions for the culprits . RACE is not acceptble in any part of the world regardless of Au, US, UK and India .. I hate it


I'm sorry to bring the thread away from the main topic, but seriously, to the poster of this message, do you really have nothing to say about your original post?


----------



## april (Jul 22, 2007)

Halo said:


> Lets hope we get a new thread if/when a white/asian/black child gets murdered.


There wasn't one about the little girl murdered in Bundaberg. Yet another family 'friend' was the murderer.


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

All good said:


> I'm sorry to bring the thread away from the main topic, but seriously, to the poster of this message, do you really have nothing to say about your original post?


All good , 

Yes , I have been tracking entire incident and it is been zeroed in now, Initially I was shocked after watching/reading news in media and since victim is a three year toddler so it makes me a anger , upset and off course i wanted to share my thoughts with fellow forum friends here . Also I belive that all are equal and every one has same right to live and no doubt that I ethically and morally oppose the so called difrentiation among human beings. Coming back to this topic again it is very sad and terrible grief for the family , I pray the god to give them a strength to recover this . Culprit should be punished and prosecuted for this inhuman activity , no body has right to steal life from others.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

At least this new was reported accurately in India - without the media bull$hite. So sick of this PC crap that permeates society.


----------

